# Lake Garda - August - through Austria - costs



## mandyandandy

Apologies 1st as I know the route has been aired on here many times. Just wondered what the costs on route were. 

I put in toll free roads and it takes me through Austria, do I still have to pay their fee's. 

Thanks
Mandy

Best routes tips welcome.


----------



## WildThingsKev

Austria is free as long as you keep off of their motorways, which is perfectly possible as long as you are careful. The map below is 2 years old but I think up to date.


edit.

We drive to Solden to go skiing and in August you could take the route up the Oetz valley and over the pass into Italy (where "Oetzi the Iceman" was found) then down to Merano and on.

Calais, Lille, Belgium, Lux, Karlsruhe, Ulm, Fussen, Fernpass to Imst 179, 171 to the Oetz valley then 186 over to Italy. The 186 is faster than it looks on a map as far as Obergurgl, but I don't know after that as it is closed in winter.


----------



## mandyandandy

Thanks for that, trying to find the Rapide route that others talk about in this forum but not done so yet. 

Love this part of the holiday. 

Mandy


----------



## WildThingsKev

I don't know how quickly you are planning to drive through but we usually stop overnight at Calais then take 2 and a bit days to Solden. This year we found a handy aire at a marina just before leaving Luxembourg (49.508361,6.36518) (gates close 9 or 10pm). We then stop in Bavaria at Wald (47.722962,10.563706) but if you are into baths the Aqua Dome at Langenfeld is halfway up the Oetz valley and has a campsite right next door.


----------



## scouter

Hi,

We've visited northern Italy regularly over the last 10 years or so. Our route depended on the size/weight of our van. It determined whether we go through Switzerland or Austria. 3.5t and under we went through Austria, the vignette was cheaper, over 3.5t the swiss vignette is cheaper than the go box in Austria. There's much more info elsewhere about vignettes. It is possible to avoid the motorways/vignette/go box roads in Austria with careful attention to road signs and basically following the same route as below.

But anyway, we usually overnight after the chunnel at Gravellines then Dunkirk Luxembourg Saarlouis Permasens, and Dahn for the campsite. A nice little site with restaurant then Karlsruhe Stuttgart Ulm Memingen Kempten and over the Fern Pass and either a campsite around here or if progress is good, down into Innsbruck, up and over the Brenner and and down towards Bolzano. Then for us east to the Dolomites and possibly Venice or south west to Garda or further west to the other Lakes.

Alternatively after Luxembourg (for cheap fuel) Metz Strasbur and down the German side for free motorways then Basle, Luzern Andermatt and Bellinzola and pick your lake. Although I would say that campsites are relatively rare around the western lakes and plentiful around Lake Garda.

Weight matters in Austria, if you use the motorways ( some are single carriageway village bypasses ) you either need a vignette if you are under 3.5t or if over, you need a Go Box, the Go Box does seem to be expensive.

cheers alan


----------



## peedee

Have a look at >this thread< I intend to transit Austria using the toll free old Brenner Pass road, the 182, and the Fern Pass. My motorhome weighs 6.5 tons
peedee


----------



## mandyandandy

Thanks all, Rollerteam 600G is 3.5 so on the nail so to speak. Not sure what it would be if they ever weighed it with us two in it especially.  

I fancy Austria and Innsbruck as my mum went there when I was a child and told me wonderful stories about the place. 

We never stay in campsites unless it is a must, I know Austria/Switzerland are quite strict on parking from what I have read, will have to investigate more. 

Getting excited already. 
Mandy


----------



## barryd

mandyandandy said:


> Thanks all, Rollerteam 600G is 3.5 so on the nail so to speak. Not sure what it would be if they ever weighed it with us two in it especially.
> 
> I fancy Austria and Innsbruck as my mum went there when I was a child and told me wonderful stories about the place.
> 
> We never stay in campsites unless it is a must, I know Austria/Switzerland are quite strict on parking from what I have read, will have to investigate more.
> 
> Getting excited already.
> Mandy


We did Austria last summer. It was one of our favourite countries of the tour. There is an ACSI site at Mutters / Natters just a few miles out of Innsbruck. I couldnt find any suitable Aires or wild spots in that area but it was ok. Im trying to put together a guide to the places we stayed as we did use a lot of Stellplatz and a few wild camping spots but mainly around the lakes east of Salzberg if its of interest.

Some of its in our blog from last summer at www.hankthetank.co.uk

What I found suprising in Austria was the lack of Motorhomes. This was June / July as well. Some districts it seems parking and wild camping is easy and others they are a bit tighter.

Superb place though and their beer is fantastic!


----------



## salomon

Peedee...
You cant do that I am afraid. The old Brenner is restricted to 3.5 tons unless you have permission.
I have a story to tell about avoiding Austrian motorways and to be frank t was not worth it. They have every intention of getting you on their motorways and fining you and yes, that is what happened !!!!!
We ended up being illegal which is not good


----------



## peedee

salomon said:


> Peedee...
> You cant do that I am afraid. The old Brenner is restricted to 3.5 tons unless you have permission.


Are you absolute sure salomon that it applies to motorhomes. Were you fined on the Brenner old road or elsewhere? The road signs I have seen on searching the internet and looking at videos indicate it is only a truck restriction. I will email the Austrian Tourist board to make sure.

Thanks 
peedee


----------



## peedee

peedee said:


> salomon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peedee...
> You cant do that I am afraid. The old Brenner is restricted to 3.5 tons unless you have permission.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you absolute sure salomon that it applies to motorhomes. Were you fined on the Brenner old road or elsewhere? The road signs I have seen on searching the internet and looking at videos indicate it is only a truck restriction. I will email the Austrian Tourist board to make sure.
> 
> Thanks
> peedee
Click to expand...

ok I have emailed both e Austrian Tourist Board and the Austrian automobile Club, the ÖAMTC and ARBÖ as follows :


> Hi,
> I wish to transit Austria on the way back from Italy in my 6.5 ton motorhome with a stop over at a camp site near Innsbruck. The route I am proposing to use is the Brenner Pass old road the B182 to Innsbruck and then the Fern Pass road to Germany. I am aware that there is a 3.5 ton weight limit for goods vehicles (trucks) on sections of the Brenner Pass old road but can you please confirm that this does not apply to motorhomes above 3.5 tons.


If I get a reply I will post it here.

peedee


----------



## salomon

Right. OH has just checked the law ( he is Bavarian , so language no issue). You are correct in that the law is slightly different and campers are special. But you cannot have a trailer if greater than 3.5 tons.
Beware that the old Brenner is fiendish to find. They want you on the motorway...cost us 270 euros....the GPS was no help as she thinks we are a truck and therefore would not take us the correct route.
Good luck !


----------



## peedee

Thank you Saloman, I had a rapid response fro the Austrian Tourist board as follows:


> Dear Peter,
> 
> thank you very much for your request.
> 
> At this link from the Austrian Automobile and Touring Club you will find explanations (unfortunately only in german language) concerning the alpine roads,
> 
> www.oeamtc.at/?id=2500,1322728,500408,1934&search=YmxkPVRpcm9s, and as far as the B182 is concerned I have copied the information stated:
> 
> Seehöhe:1.374 m
> 
> Steigung: 10 %
> 
> Eignung für Wohnwagen: Nein , verboten
> 
> ÖAMTC-Vorteilspartner: Nein
> 
> The red passage means that not only it is not suitable for caravans (motorhomes), but it is as well not allowed to drive on it. Of course, a lot of tourists do that in order to avoid paying the expensive toll. I just wanted to tell you the regulation. Perhaps you have luck and nothing will happen J.
> 
> If you have any further questions, please do not hesitate to contact us again.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Ottavio Nuccio
> 
> Holiday Service
> 
> Austrian National Tourist Office


I was aware caravans are banned, (wohnwagen) and unless I hear something more positive from the automobile club, I think I will be changing my route to via Switzerland, tolls are cheaper there and I am certainly not paying 80 euros for an Austrian Go-Box to transit Austria where the toll distance is just 27 Euros.

peedee


----------



## salomon

We will most likely get a box next time. Its 25 for the box then minimum credit of 75 ( which doesnt expire so not wasted) . We will likely do it often enough to make sense. If you have a choice, i would avoid. Fir us, from Bavaria to sud tirol finds austria in the way unfortunately.


----------



## WildThingsKev

Peedee

Is there any reason you wouldn't use the 186 up the Oetz valley through Solden that I mentioned earlier? Ok there are a lot more hairpins but it is probably almost as quick so long as the road is open when you are travelling.


----------



## peedee

Thanks for the reminder wildthingkev, I will have another look at it. Keeping my options open at the moment and could even change my mind on the route while on the way back!

peedee


----------



## salomon

Its true there are various routes. Its just in winter there are only 2 choices....motorway or old Brenner. All the other passes are closed, unless there is no snow which I have never encountered.


----------



## peedee

I have been looking at the Caravan Clubs information on Alpine passes, they make mention of trailers being banned from the old Brenner Pass but no mention of motorhome weight limits. 

Someone mentioned using the Resia Pass, the B180. This looks a good alternative and works out only 22 miles further and has less steep gradients even if it is slightly higher at just under 5000ft. Minimum road width is the same as the Brenner at 6 meters. 

My guide is dated 2006, if anyone has a more up to date guide, I would be grateful if they could confirm the above. I cannot imagine there have been any changes?

peedee


----------



## peedee

salomon said:


> We will most likely get a box next time. Its 25 for the box then minimum credit of 75 ( which doesnt expire so not wasted) . We will likely do it often enough to make sense. If you have a choice, i would avoid. Fir us, from Bavaria to sud tirol finds austria in the way unfortunately.


Just a s well if you go there regularly but thought the box was 5 euros with a 75 euro minimum charge?

My guess is, those of us with motorhomes >3.5 tons are going to have to get used to using such things and paying tolls. With the French following Germany's lead and introducing charges for goods vehicles to use roads which are currently toll free, charges are becoming more widespread . Fortunately this does not yet effect motorhomes but I wonder for how long?

peedee


----------



## Rapide561

*Journey*

Hi

Back in January 2006, we did the journey from Garda to Calais via Austria/Brenner as we were calling into Innsbruck for a walk around.

Best toll free routes in my opinion are via Switzerland. I know you pay for the vignette, 32.50 Swiss Francs, but that's less than twenty quid. Going via the Innsbruck area will add more to the cost of fuel than thal vignette!

Here are some toll free routes to Switzerland that we have used

For us, it is simply easy and convenient to pay for the Swiss permit. (We are over 3500 kg though and so on a different payment system, but still excellent value)

Search the Italy section on here, my username for other details toll free routes.

Russell


----------



## salomon

Actually, i think the box may well be €30 and an €80 min credit...its in that ballpark anyway.
TOH checked your response from the austrian tourist board and does not agee with her. The restiction applies unversally to caravans, not motorhomes. You are fine on the old brenner in your motorhome as long as you dont have a trailer , whatever your weight. This would actually make sense as when we were caught on the motorway ( accidentally ) and fined, we asked the way to the old Brenner and were astonished to find the weight restriction when we got there. The polce guy knew our weight as he fined us accordingly but mentioned nothing about the restriction when he gave us directions. We thought Austrian dirty tactics had stooped to a new low !!!
We will take the old Brenner again as now convinced it is fine for over 3.5tons. We have already driven it once and there is no problem...buses and trucks are up and down too.
Europe is complicated. And the traffic laws also depends on your local classification ie your home country. If you drive a german motorhome, you are officially a truck. So there you go...


----------



## peedee

Thanks very much Saloman, I do not tow a trailer and by setting way points I can make sure my sat nav keeps me off the autobahn. I imagine the B180 is the more scenic route but I will decide on the day which one I use. The weather could be a deciding factor!
I really do prefer to go via Austria rather than Switzerland which takes me a bit out of my way.

Noch einmal vielen Dank für Ihre Hilfe.

peedee


----------



## peedee

For those interested and who do not want to purchase a Go Box, I came down the old Brenner Pass road, the B182, two days ago in my 6.5 ton motorhome without any problem whatsoever. I even passed two sets of traffic police who seemed more interested in the motorbike outfits than anything else. It is a good wide road a little twisty towards the bottom end as you get near Innsbruck but no hairpin bends, tunnels or overly steep gradients. I will be going up the Fern Pass when I leave to complete the toll free route through Austria.

My sat nav tried to avoid the route like the plague but the B182 is well signed from the Italian end and I had no trouble keeping away from the autoroute.
peedee


----------



## Rapide561

*Austria*

Useful info.

So, arriving in Austria toll free, is it therefore possible to...

1) Get to Innsbruck without being clobbered with charges

2) Get back to Switzerland near Lichtenstei without being clobbered to a Go Box charge?

Cheers

Russell


----------



## peedee

Yes to 1) Russell but not sure about 2), I would think not. There are signs on the old Brenner pass road limiting the route to no trailers or trucks over 3.5 tons but the signs clearly relate to trucks not motorhomes. You can check this out by looking up road signs for Austria.
peedee


----------



## Wupert

mandyandandy said:


> Thanks all, Rollerteam 600G is 3.5 so on the nail so to speak. Not sure what it would be if they ever weighed it with us two in it especially.
> 
> I fancy Austria and Innsbruck as my mum went there when I was a child and told me wonderful stories about the place.
> 
> We never stay in campsites unless it is a must, I know Austria/Switzerland are quite strict on parking from what I have read, will have to investigate more.
> 
> Getting excited already.
> Mandy


Wild camping is not allowed in Austria.

However the car parks close to the Ski lifts seem to be used without too many probs


----------



## WildThingsKev

*Re: Austria*



Rapide561 said:


> Useful info.
> 
> So, arriving in Austria toll free, is it therefore possible to...
> 
> 1) Get to Innsbruck without being clobbered with charges
> 
> 2) Get back to Switzerland near Lichtenstei without being clobbered to a Go Box charge?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Russell


I've driven west on the 171 as far as Landeck and then via the 180 into Switzerland a couple of times without any trouble. Make sure you turn off through Imst for Landeck otherwise you can get fed onto the toll road.


----------



## spence

Hello,

We arrived in Calais in the early hours and stayed at Cite Europe, next stop was the aire in Metz for the night final overnight in Lucerne (switzerland via gotthard tunnel) and then arrived at Peschiera del Garda the next day.

Very easy driving through Belgium and refuelled in Luxembourg.

Spence


----------



## peedee

I came over the Fern Pass yesterday a couple of days earlier than planed due to forecasts of snow down to 700 meters. It was a bit tricky coming through Innsbruck because you cannot make a left turn from the B182 onto the B174 which leads to the B171. The Pass was very busy but glad I made the decision to travel earlier because it snowed overnight and on and off today in Fussen. It hasn't settled at lower levels but can imagine it has at the higher ones.
peedee


----------

